# HORSE MOVING VAN



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.gscalemad.co.uk/forum/index.php?showtopic=4676

Found this on another Forum!

Manfred Diel


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Manfred, 

Yes, that is by me, I am the builder, and it also appeared here on MLS , but it is in the 'Model Making' section.

I think the version on MLS has greater detail (it is at http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/forumid/8/postid/98848/view/topic/Default.aspx) than the UK site.

Thanks for looking I hope it provided some interst for you, there is another, much smaller vehicle, being built now, and soon that will also appear in the same section, and on 'gscalemad' as well. 

The UK site has quite a few MLS members on it now.


----------

